# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Labores culturales de la vid segun su fenologia (vid var. Quebranta)

## alucard_dns

me gustaria que si alguien sepa sobre el tema o tenga algunas pautas.  se tome el  tiempo de responder mi pregunta.  estaria muy agradecidoTemas similares: Manual de fenología de maduración de la chirimoya para determinar el momento de cosecha Fenologia de la Vid variedad red globe Venta de  uva quebranta - ica Pisco Quebranta y Acholado Venta de Uva Quebranta y Torontel - ICA

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> me gustaria que si alguien sepa sobre el tema o tenga algunas pautas.  se tome el  tiempo de responder mi pregunta.  estaria muy agradecido

 No te puedo dar una respuesta exacta de las labores que se necesitan para cultivar adecuadamente la uva quebranta, pero mi papá y mi hermano cultivan uva quebranta, y lo que tengo entendido, es que prácticamente no necesita muchas labores o mano de obra, en comparación con la uva red globe o demás uvas de mesa; y según los resultados, la uva quebranta es un negocio rentable por lo grandes volúmenes que se obtienen al dejar los racimos crecer como quieran, cosa que no sucede con las uvas de mesa. 
Me parece que bien manejado el campo de uva quebranta, te puede rendir hasta 40TN por ha, pero de todas formas sería bueno que alguien más te aclare todas las labores, aunque haría falta saber si necesitas los datos desde un principio, o si necesitas la información considerando que el campo ya está instalado. 
Saludos

----------


## alucard_dns

*gracias por el aporte (bcilloniz)  me gustaria saber , las labores desde un inicio antes de la instalacion del cultivo, pero gracias por tu respuesta. *

----------


## Kireina

hola: 
Primeramente si tu uva esta dedicado a la produccion de vinos y piscos, el objetivo final es obtener mayor grado brix para obtener un alto indice de alcohol 
te recomiendo, aunque nadie lo hace; que mandes a hacer un analisis de yemas para determinar el estado de la fruta, ya que tu produccion puede estar afectada por acaro de la yema, ausencia de fruto en los primeras yemas, etc. 
una vez determinado eso, se debe hacer la poda generalmente entre 5 a 8 yemas segun sea el caso. 
posteriomente viene la poda en verde y al finalizar los dehojes para que el racimo este expuesto al sol y se pueda acumular mas azucares.

----------


## joseluiscanales

análisis de yemas en uvas quebranta ,bueno yo trabajo mas en red globe ahí si hacemos análisis de yemas para determinar donde esta la fruta pero en quebranta siempre hemos podado en 3 y 4 yemas a lo mucho debido a que es bien vigorosa e inclusive despues tenemos que eliminar racimos.saludos
JL

----------

